# 1962 Columbia Firebolt



## SCHWINNRAY69 (May 17, 2011)

This is my 1962 Columbia Firebolt. All original except for the pedals and tires, also missing front fender but I have it.


----------



## StevieZ (May 17, 2011)

Thats a nice looking Bike right there.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 17, 2011)

Very cool looking,leave the fender off.

Pat


----------



## MartyW (May 17, 2011)

That bike has great lines!


----------

